# Meds



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Can U get a prescription from a Mx M.D. (Rosarito) and fill it in San Diego? (cheaper in U.S.) Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't think that US pharmacies will honor prescriptions written outside of the country.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> I don't think that US pharmacies will honor prescriptions written outside of the country.


I have a prescription that only can be filled in a San Jose, Ca. pharmacy(not anywhere in Los Angeles!) and they will take script from Mx m.d. but maybe this is a one of a kind deal. Meds in Costco Los angeles are half the price than Costco Puerto Vallarta!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm. Many Mexican MDs also have US licenses. That would make a difference, wouldn't it?
Proprietary medications from the USA can be more expensive in Mexico. That's why most of them come from Germany, France, India, etc., if not made in Mexico.


----------

